# Terro ant killer hurt bees?



## lstclair (Mar 6, 2007)

Whatever kills ants will also kill bees. Why not just leave it? If they come in the house, then use the Terro.


----------



## knpeterson (May 18, 2009)

The terro would attract the bees b/c of the sweet. It has Borax in it and will kill bees as well.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Orthene works good and does not have a sugar carrier in it.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

If you're just talking a mound or two....A bunch of gas and a match. That's the fun way.


----------



## jip (Apr 10, 2009)

The other day I sprayed Orange Oil on the feet of my hive stand. So far no issues. Orange oil is supposed to be all natural and safe to use around children, pets, and food.


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

I have way to many anthills around my place. and a wide variety. Orange oil? gonna torch the hill that I see, would like to eliminate the hills I can't see. my hives are getting much visitation from the vermin ant scum. thanks for the replies, like to get more ideas....got gas, match, & locality...lb pyro


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mostly I don't worry about ants. But on occasion a weak hive can't seem to defend themselves and I will lube up the hive stand legs with something sticky.

Have used grease, but is messy.

This stuff is the best: http://www.amazon.com/Tanglefoot-99015-15oz-Pest-Barrier/dp/B002KHOSH2

No messy residue..... Just wear disposable gloves to apply and toss them when done. The ants can't get past it.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

Grant ant spikes. I got em at Walmart. Bees won't bother and are unharmed. They carry it back to their hill and it kills them, Last year I had a mound about 15' away and used these spikes stuck at the post holding my hive stand, Within a month no ants, all gone. this year same thing except I don't know where the mound is. So spikes out, within 3 weeks, ants gone.
Also I have heard that you can pour used motor oil around their entrance points and they won't cross it, but thats illegal.


----------



## Hoxbar (Mar 1, 2010)

I use amdro to kill our ants. For fire ant I use bengal fire ant killer works great


----------



## WVaBees (Jul 2, 2010)

Could you use the terro by placing in a plastic box with small holes drilled big enough for the ants but too small for the bees?


----------

